#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 新系列挑戰【四象的七曜星君】（北域執明篇）

## SoDragom

新系列挑戰第二彈

原本預想是要在農曆新年前完成的（裡頭有子年要素的緣故）
不過由於各種翻找資料而導致緩慢 :jcdragon-fall: 
然而……這在正月十五之前完成……
……算不算勉強趕上？ :jcdragon-xp: 

…………
………
……
四象之一的執明神君，乃北方之位……北域的灵兽
其正體為黑之蛇龜，五行主属水，代表的季节是冬季，八卦为坎
北方水也,其帝額顼,其佐玄冥,执权而治冬,其神为辰星,其兽玄武,其音羽,其日壬癸。
其底下，則擁有忠心耿耿的【二十八禽星】其中一方的【七曜星君】


斗木星君
又名天廟星君，主象征地位為執明神君之额
屬於與龍神一族相當的神兽【獬豸】一族的祂，同样繼承一族獨有的大角和個性
雖然剛正有悲憫心，遇不平則主持公道，但也疑心病嚴重，被懷疑的話而會糾纏到底
而祂那主持公道的身影，則被不少人崇拜著 


牛金星君
又名天機星君，主象征地位為執明神君之頸
相當樸素又有力氣的她就如外表般，穩靜地且不怎麼愛怒
但相對一旦憤怒，則一發不可收拾
傳說曾經撮合過牛郎織女


女土星君
又名天女星君，主象征地位為執明神君之龜殼
自稱最懂女性的祂，性格相當陰陽怪氣
甚至私底下喜歡偷偷穿上女裝來誘惑別人
一生最大最想的願望……就是想把上司的執明神君甚至同等與更上的存在都給【推倒】


虚日星君
又名天卿星君，主象征地位為執明神君之龜腹部
雖然身形最小的祂但博學豐厚，懂得各種機變
總是不斷為自己的生活做最為靈活而豐足的打算
而舞劍與操術的身手，也更能靈活地肃杀敵人


危月星君
又名天錢星君，主象征地位為執明神君之龜尾
舞動雙劍的身影，就猶如燕子飛舞的姿態般迅速
由於經常處於【断后者】位置的緣故，而讓祂經常高冷又沉默寡言的印象
而祂，對於周遭的變化也是相當敏感的


室火星君
又名天廩星君，主象征地位為執明神君之蛇腹
同屬力氣強大一組的祂，手執一把巨錘
雖然身影巨大，但意想不到地是會與他人很好說話
喜好建築……在條件允許下，祂則會去修建居所


壁水星君
又名天市星君，主象征地位為執明神君之蛇尾
主司障壁，故而總是背著與自己相當大小的盾牌
而在於盾牌連接的鐵鏈的操作下，能夠更精準的去抵擋被集中打擊的指定位置，或作為自己跳往別處的站立點
再配合所擁有短劍的靈活進攻，可謂是攻守一體

----------

